# Eye Candy



## davidconners (Jun 23, 2021)

It's not about the price, it's about how you strut! Custom Mod, look at this beauty :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Very cool


----------



## FrankS (Jun 19, 2021)

Oooh!


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

What size roller? Where did you get it? Modifications?


----------



## jochoada (May 26, 2021)

Super cool! I did a similar mod to add a front roller. I needed it so I could cut my Bermuda down to 0.6 inch without scalping on the bumpy lawn.

https://youtu.be/xffMeCvljU4


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> What size roller? Where did you get it? Modifications?


+1

Length and diameter of the roller?


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=steel+roller&iax=shopping&ia=shopping

@monsonman 
@Sonoran Desert Lawn


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Thick n Dense said:


> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=steel+roller&iax=shopping&ia=shopping
> 
> @monsonman
> @Sonoran Desert Lawn


I know about the conveyor rollers, but we were wondering what size roller, what size axle, and if modifications were needed.


----------



## AvgHomeOwner (Jun 23, 2020)

Roller is great! How is this mower? Isn't it the cordless sunjoe reel mower?


----------

